# PIR - Industrial - In Blighty



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

N and E are connected somewhere? Together! If as you say the building used to be an aircraft hangar I am reasonable sure that the supply system and subsequent downstream wiring will have been of an 'all isolated' type.Bonded remote N/E's were usual in these circumstances. There are Regs to cover these special locations but they are a nightmare to undo later. I remember working on the Old Nottingham Airport Buildings some years ago and there were similar problems there.


Frank


----------



## MarkEngland (Oct 27, 2007)

Frank,

Thankyou for your reply. I am completely unfamiliar with the systems you describe! Do you think you could provide me with a reference or perhaps explain a bit more?

Regards,
Mark


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Marc

Aircraft hangars as I recall are pretty dangerous places. Lots of fuel, masses of static electricity etc. The install systems would be under Home Office and Military disciplines and you can get the info you need from National Archives Office although I would think IEE Regs would apply also. I seem to remember that the 'star point' of the supply secondary transformer was connected to neutral/ground through a resistance before final ground connection.This could be the small ohm value you have found between neutral and earth. I can't explain the benefits of the system to you but offer this to you from memory.

Frank


----------

